# eVic VT Full Kit - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/7/15)

Our stock has arrived and cleared.

Our shipment will arrive Mon/Tues morning. They are now live on our site guys for those that would like book.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/evic-vt-full-kit


----------

